# Accidently used prague #1 on my coppas...



## levi (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Last night I was getting things out to make some Nepas spicy pepperoni, and I realized that 9 days ago I put Prague #1 on the coppas I am making... no doubt about it.  Any thoughts on what I could do with them now? Can I still save them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Levi


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2014)

How about cottage Hams?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110466/cottage-ham


----------



## knotfree (Jan 1, 2014)

Did you rub it *straight on or mix* the standard 1spoon full with correct amount of salt?..I used cure #1  on my Cappicolla last year and turned out good.This year i ordered cure#2 to use.I know many italian people that have had great success thru the generations  using straight salt and don't even know what cure is.My understanding is that cure #1 is used for anything curing under 14 days.


----------



## levi (Jan 1, 2014)

Knotfree,

I used len poli's recipe. It is my first dry cure. I mixed the ingredients together and rubbed them on. Turned everyday and held it in a Ziploc bag in a stable temp refrigerator I have setup for brining. Last night I applied the last half of the seasoning and put them uncovered in the refrigerator. Right after that I went to make pepperoni and realized I had used #1 instead of #2 when I mixed up the seasoning. can you share a bit about the process you use for curing coppa with #1? I may be able to modify an have them turn out? Thank you for your interest and thoughts.

Levi


----------



## levi (Jan 1, 2014)

Dan,

That ham looks absolutely delicious. I have to try that with one of mine. How much paprika do you use?


----------



## knotfree (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been a supermarket meatcutter for over 30 yrs. the way i have been taught by some of my italian customers  is to do a salt rub and then cry o vac.leave at room temp for few hours to get the salt working to pull out some moisture,then refridgerate for 24 hr.

(i have only used cure #1mixed in my batches because my supplier Unipak doesn't sell cure #2) i ordered cure #2 online from Stuffers Supplies in Langley B.C.to use this year after reading info on this sight.)

     After 24hr rinse the butts off in red wine,then rub your blend to prefered level of heat you want with  paprika,crushed red chili flakes &cayenne .Proceed to stuff into well rinsed 5inch beef bungs and then a stretch netting over top to help keep the shape when drying.Hang in a cool place.(usually a garage) where the temp. will be below 40degrees for a few days.After a couple of days letting the salt penitrate thru set up so you can stack some weight on top to press out some of the moisture for a couple of days. Continue to hang in a cool vented place for up to 4 months till they are firm and cured.

I am by no means an expert and am sharing how many  italians make their cappicolla with just salt and no cure even added.So there is a possibility that yours should turn out OK...In the 30plus years i have only heard of a few batches that never turned out.They figured that the weather was partially to blame..too cold and froze the butts or too much humidity for extended periods and no ventilation to keep the air moving and they soured.

   I have the pork legs and butts on sale in 2 weeks at my store so the salami, sopressatto ,cappicolla and proscuitto  will all be getting made for the weddings in the summer and next Christmas get togethers.


----------

